#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-09
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaa
<engrtucson> hi peeps..
<engrtucson> anyone online?
<engrtucson> hey
<engrtucson> ubuntu newbie here..
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-10
<zakame> hola
<jmibanez> butiki: last
<butiki> jmibanez: [07:34:41] <zakame> hola
<epal> last
<epal> butiki: last
<butiki> epal: [08:04:08] <epal> last
<epal> hehe nice :D
<kidsodateless> hello, all 
<jmibanez> hello
<zakame> yo jmibanez
<jmibanez> yo zakame 
<zakame> sup?
<jmibanez> nothing much
<jmibanez> busy busy
<jmibanez> playing around with python
<zakame> hehehe
<zakame> me, I'm playing with dotcloud and mojo
<Secluded1> may tao rito?
<zakame> sometimes
<epal> wassup heheh
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-14
<angheloko> anybody in the room?
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<magellan> halu merun ba taga BUTUAN here or mindanao
<magellan> or merun ba something like a group..kasi lahat ng country merun sila group..like iranian cyber army..sana merun din pinas cyber army.hehhe
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-15
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-10
<arscariosus> check
<Terminus_> o/
<epal> \o
<arscariosus> :D
<zakame> XD
<arscariosus> sana may mga stickers na kasama yung mga cd ng precise
<arscariosus> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2013-05-07
<zakame> herro
#ubuntu-ph 2013-05-10
<ramseize> good day all
<dous> g'day
#ubuntu-ph 2013-05-12
<[RvG]> hi guys!
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-05
<poufsouffle> testing 1 2 3
<poufsouffle> ihi guys!
<zakame> hi hi
<poufsouffle> kaka upgrade ko pa lang 14.04 yehey
<zakame> hehe nice
<kidsodateless> ayos poufsouffle
<kidsodateless> zakame, i wonder why our username start with @ sign 
<poufsouffle> admin ata
<poufsouffle> este moderator ang @
<zakame> yep, I gave you op
<zakame> you can edit the topic via /topic
<kidsodateless> I see, i get it now. 
<kidsodateless> thanks :D
 * kidsodateless bye for now
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-06
<kidsodateless> Good morning! :D 
<Samhain13> mornin
 * kidsodateless singing.. risin' up this morning.. smile with the risin' sun.. 
<kidsodateless> you're back Samhain13 :)
<Samhain13> LOL
<jmazaredo> mustasa
<Samhain13> mabuti
<Samhain13> balita?
<jmazaredo> still good looking?
<jmazaredo> :D
<Samhain13> magandang lalaki tayong lahat. lol.
<jmazaredo> hahahah
<zakame> hi hi
<Samhain13> hola
<jmazaredo> di gumagana yung link nang pesbook?
<jmazaredo> pinuntahan ko walang laman
<Samhain13> link?
<jmazaredo> rusty Tahr Release Party: https://www.facebook.com/events/539427156178315
<Samhain13> ah. oo. sinubukan ko din yan. ayaw sa akin.
<jmazaredo> ehehehe
<jmazaredo> wala bang free tshirt dyan mr. zachy
<jmazaredo> ^_^
<zakame> nai yo, just stickers from kidsodateless/system76
<zakame> strange the link works for me, I think it needs the trailing /?
<jmazaredo> i think sa pesbook account mo lang gumagana yun :D
<Samhain13> baka kailangan mo maging member ng ubuntu-ph group?
<jmazaredo> ah may pesbook narin ubuntu-ph?
<zakame> for a while now
<jmazaredo> whoa!!
<jmazaredo> hahahah
<zakame> I guess we could put the link here
<Samhain13> tama, kailangan ngang member ka nung group.
<kidsodateless> yup correct, naka-restrict yung event page for ubuntu-ph group members
<Samhain13> umalis kasi ako sa group for a while kaya nung sinubukan ko, hindi gumagana yung link.
<jmazaredo> eto ba yun https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuphilippines/
<Samhain13> https://www.facebook.com/groups/172996412114/
<jmazaredo> pa join ako ha :D
<zipc> ako din
<kidsodateless> currently locked and Chip Cerio? :)
* zakame changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: http://ph.ubuntuforums.org | https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team | http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph | https://www.facebook.com/groups/172996412114/ | Trusty Tahr Release Party: https://www.facebook.com/events/539427156178315/
<zipc> ako un Chip Cerio 
<zipc> thnx
<jmazaredo> ty ty ty
<zakame>  /no1
<kidsodateless> added na
<jmazaredo> whoa may monthly meeting ? nice 
<Samhain13> meron din monthly dues
<Samhain13> lol
<Samhain13> kidding
<Samhain13> Hola
<Samhain13> hola ulit... lol
<Samhain13> br
<Samhain13> brb
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-07
<zakame> good morning!
<jmazaredo> halo halo
<scriptwarlock> ping
<Kaii_> tao po :D
<Kaii__> wala pang tao :D
<scriptwarlock> meron
<Kaii__> aun :D
<Kaii__> anung agenda sir? :D
<Kaii__> newbie here
<scriptwarlock> di ko pa alam
<zipc> nag 14.04 na kayo? 
<jmazaredo> sinu na nakapag install nang ubuntu sa android phone dito
<Kaii__> hindi pa sir. 12.04  plng po
<Kaii__> need ba i 14.04 na?
<zipc> ung dell n4050 ko installed 12.04 pero maingay at mainit. may problem sa graphics.  ndi ko ma fix for a week.
<zipc> kaya nag upgrade ako 14.04 
<zakame> sounds like kernel issue, that's a netbook right?
<zipc> yup
<zipc> i installed amd/ati 14.4 graphic driver. not working parin\
<zipc> im out of options
<zipc> http://pastebin.com/HdEJZ6EL
<zipc> would appreciate if anyone care to explain 
<scriptwarlock> mag trusty na kayo
<scriptwarlock> zipc, di pa ba available driver ng ati para trusty?
<zipc> na fix na cya sa trusty.
<zipc> but now i still dont kno the reason bakit hindi  gumagana ung amd/ati graphic drivers sa precise
<zipc> kelangan pa ba mag stop sa lightdm service? i havent tried tho
<scriptwarlock> zipc, kahit yung beta ayaw gumana?
<zipc> yep
<scriptwarlock> try mo kaya muna upgrade ang kernel sa precise tas yung driver
<zipc> $ sudo aticonfig --initial
<zipc> sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<zipc> will try
<Kaii__> cnu nakapgtry napo ng docker here mga kuya
<scriptwarlock> Kaii__, gagamitin mo?
<Kaii__> opo plan p lng explore
<scriptwarlock> Kaii__, ge tira
<Kaii__> natry mo na un sir?
<scriptwarlock> Kaii__, tagal na pero binitiwan ko na may unity na kasi
<Kaii__> http://docs.docker.io/installation/ubuntulinux/
<Kaii__> e2 ung docker sir
<Kaii__> di pdin pala siya prefered use for production
<scriptwarlock> huh ibang docker pala
<Aaron> hello
<c_f> dami pala tao dito, mas marami pa kesa sa #linux-ph
<Samhain13> may meeting daw mamaya eh
<loell> may meeting-meetingan kaseh, kaya ayan, dumami bigla :P
<Samhain13> lol
<Samhain13> O, nahiya.
<loell> ayan na
<pinoyskull> good afternoon guys :)
<Samhain13> Hola.
<regaladys> hi pinoyskull!
<pinoyskull> after a looong loooong time, back in irc again :D
<c_f> un oh
<loell> reunion? + meeting? + introduction/re-introduction?  , parang masaya ito, lols!
<pinoyskull> tama
<pinoyskull> mag roll call mamaya si kidsodateless
<jsgotangco> pinoyskull: oist
<pinoyskull> dito pala si jerome, hehe
<pinoyskull> c_f? chris?
<Greeneggsnospam> nasa ibang channels ako ng freenode
<c_f> yeah pinoyskull 
<pinoyskull> nice
<c_f> spectator lang
<nhatz> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pinoyskull> si ironman dumating
<nhatz> hahahaha
<nhatz> yo Greeneggsnospam 
<nhatz> yo kidsodateless 
<Greeneggsnospam> yo nhatz
<nhatz> yo jmazaredo 
<nhatz> yo Jucato 
<nhatz> yo loell 
<Greeneggsnospam> yo oldies
<nhatz> yo pinoyskull 
<nhatz> yo Samhain13 
<nhatz> yo zakame 
<nhatz> hahaha oldies talaga ha
<Samhain13> oi
<Samhain13> papi
<pinoyskull> wag naman oldies, veterans na lang :D
<nhatz> hahahaha
<Guest33307> haha
<kidsodateless> Hi all :)
<nhatz> senior.... para may discount sa pamasahe
<regaladys> Hi kidsodateless
<nhatz> daming bago at makikilala mo yung mga *oldies daw.. hahaha
<kidsodateless> Hi gladys, wala pa si tisz ah 
<regaladys> Yep. Technical difficulties. Should check on her.
<pinoyskull> Rexes musta, hehe
<r3xboy> sino si rexes?
<r3xboy> vlads naman.. :)
<pinoyskull> :P
<Greeneggsnospam> bakit nandito mga RHEL lovers
<pinoyskull> shhhhh!
<pinoyskull> spy kami
<pinoyskull> :D
<Samhain13> yan na!
<Samhain13> hahaha!
<r3xboy> sino RHEL lovers? 
<r3xboy> :D
<loell> nhatz: yo :)
<kidsodateless> halos andito lahat ng veterans :)
<pinoyskull> loell meet r3xboy, tiga dabao pud
<kidsodateless> magkumustahan na muna kayo haha
<r3xboy> love ko pa rin ubuntu
<loell> hello r3xboy :)
<nhatz> hahaha... veterans
<pinoyskull> nhatz wala ata si marvin
<pinoyskull> para 3 sana tayo taga SJDM
<r3xboy> hello loell
<nhatz> pinoyskull, hahahaha
<nhatz> baka busy lang
<pinoyskull> (y)
<pinoyskull> oops, nasanay sa skype, :D
<r3xboy> di ko na nga alam commands sa irc e
<loell> naninibago din ako hahah!
<Greeneggsnospam> kasi panay gamit kayo ng Mac
<Greeneggsnospam> mga makasalanan
 * r3xboy tried to remember the irc commands.
<pinoyskull> rex, try mo "/kick ChanServ"
<Guest33307> haha
<loell> hahah!
<r3xboy> kung kick pinoyskull kaya
<pinoyskull> haha
<pinoyskull> di pwede, wala ka siopao
<Greeneggsnospam> brb lang pupunta lang ako ng Powermac
<Greeneggsnospam> lol
<pinoyskull> sige, dala ka payong
<nhatz> hahahaha
<nhatz> si Jucato tahimik..
<Greeneggsnospam> baka busy sa pagbabasa ng comics sa iPad niya
<nhatz> hahahaha
<regaladys> tisza!
<nhatz> Mangz are you there?
<pinoyskull> kidsodateless: start mo na :)
 * r3xboy lurks.
<kidsodateless> attendance muna :)
 * kidsodateless 0. Efren Montales Jr
<nhatz> 1. Natali Rico J. Diocades (Oldies)
<kidsodateless> ayun si marvs hehe
<nhatz> yan na si dodimar 
<dodimar> nainggit ako.. nyahahaha..
<nhatz> pati si otep 
<nhatz> hahahaha
<pinoyskull> 2. Vladimir Blando (veteran)
<dodimar> sa wakas.. was able to install ubuntu on my laptop.. dual boot with win 8.1
<nhatz> boo!!! win 8.1
<Samhain13> lol
<Samhain13> jologs
<dodimar> no choice.. ung mga gamit ko na apps sa org namin is windows based...
<otep> hi po
<Greeneggsnospam> puro oldies nga
<nhatz> wahahaha... si otep (oldies na rin yan)
<loell> 3. Loell Erecre (dakilang noob) :D
<Guest33307> 4. Guest33307 - *Jayson Zanarias* (noob)
<dodimar> bakit may number at may name? nyahaha.. 
<Samhain13> 5. Arielle Cruz
<pinoyskull> attendance marvs
<dodimar> ahhh..
<regaladys> 6. Gladys Regalado here
 * Greeneggsnospam lurker mode
<kidsodateless> hat's off  jsgotangco :)
<creek23> present
<pinoyskull> who u? a/s/l pls :D
<creek23> 18/f/ limot ko na yung L >.<
<kidsodateless> 7. Creek23 Mj Mendoza
<kidsodateless> :)
<macoymejia> hello mga kababayan! :)
<kidsodateless> sino pa ang pumunta dito para sa meeting? ililista ko to sa wiki report e. hahaha
<regaladys> hello macoymejia
<otep> 8. otep
<kidsodateless> Hi geekineer macoymejia  :)
<Greeneggsnospam> who still has auth access to this channel? zakame?
 * r3xboy lurking for the meeting.
<pinoyskull> oo si zak
<Greeneggsnospam> may access din dapat si kidsodateless
<macoymejia> hindi ako geekineer lols
<kidsodateless> ay hindi ba..  sorry hehe 
<kidsodateless> ###Start Meeting
<kidsodateless> Topic: Roadmap  for 2014
<kidsodateless> sa mga hindi nakapunta nung relesease party ito yung proposal ko at maga napag-usapan na events
<kidsodateless> International and Local Events
<kidsodateless> May - Ubuntu Climbing Day/ Ubuntu Hour
<kidsodateless> June - Either Ubuntu Climbing Day or Ubuntu Hour and [technical]  Iso Testing Jam for 14.10 Utopic Unicorn
<kidsodateless> July -  Ubuntu Climbing Day/ Ubuntu Hour
<kidsodateless> August - Linux Day connect with our friends from other linux group / KahelOS/ Fedoro PH kung sino man interesado
<kidsodateless> September - Software Freedom Day - Connect with other FOSS communities/ presentation: Intro to Gnu/Linux Ubuntu
<Kaii__> newbies are welcome to attends the events right sir? :D
<kidsodateless> we can also add install fest, medyo matagal ng nawala yung activity na yan
<kidsodateless> yes everybody are welcome, you can also help us in prep or planning
<kidsodateless> @kaii__
<kidsodateless> October - Ubuntu Release Party 14.10
<kidsodateless> December - Xmas party!
<kidsodateless> :D
<Greeneggsnospam> Climbing? Ang hardcore
<kidsodateless> Yeah 
<regaladys> Basta sa climbing, tuturuan mo naman kami kidsodateless ng stretching, etc. before we climb walls? :)
<Guest33307> Okay mga activities ah. May mga specific dates na po ba 'tong mga event na 'to? Para if ever file na ng leave :)
<kidsodateless> di naman  mahirap umakyat
<pinoyskull> i can't climb, i just can't :D
<regaladys> Linux Day - Aug 23
<nhatz> saan aakyat? hehehe
<regaladys> Software Freedom Day - Sept 20
<nhatz> mukang kelangan ko yung suit ko. hahaha
<kidsodateless> serve as team building na din while we are promoting ubuntu
 * Greeneggsnospam too old for climbing
<Greeneggsnospam> ;-)
<kidsodateless> pwede kayo sa Ubuntu Hour hehe kape-kape lang muna
<Guest33307> noted regaladys :D
<kidsodateless> @regaladys, di naman mahirap may mga madali lang naman akyatin na wall . kayang kaya nyo yun ;) 
<kidsodateless> @nhats, Naisip kong magkaroon tayo ng team building sa Power up Tandang Sora, dahil na din sa marami akong nakakasalamuhang Ubuntu user doon 
<Guest33307> (Jayson Zanarias) - game ako :)
<Samhain13> ang tanong, kaya ba kami nung tali?
<Kaii__> daming events ayus to :D
<Nyor_Ja> @regaladys-wer po ang venue ng software freedom day?
<Kaii__> kelan ung climb ?
<regaladys> Pero yung SFD, marami yan sa Pilipinas (Pilipinas isa sa pinakamaraming SFD), kaya hindi lang Sept 20. :) We can also volunteer sa closest SFD sa atin.
<nhatz> Samhain13, tomo!
<Greeneggsnospam> T. Sora ang layo haha
<nhatz> kidsodateless, saan yun?
<jmazaredo> Hi Nhatz ! :D
<macoymejia> lurker mode lang muna ako mga peeps... meeting lang
<kidsodateless> i made also wiki page for our projects, events, and such para matrack natin 
<Greeneggsnospam> brb
<kidsodateless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhilippineTeam/Projects/
<regaladys> re SFD, sa metro manila may multiple SFDs usually. Baka magkaroon sa FEU at PUP Taguig...
<jmazaredo> Hi all 
<regaladys> wiki page for projects! ayos!
<Guest33307> (Jayon Zanarias) - ayun..thanks sa link
<Kaii__> ung ubuntu hour onetime meetup or monthly?
<kidsodateless> Samhain13, oo naman haha :) isang track kakayanin ng tali
<Kaii__> yes ! :D
<kidsodateless> @nhats, Power Up Tandang Sora, (CM) Quezon City
<regaladys> In addition to the 2014 Roadmap, some of us girls have formed a small Ubuntu Pinays group.
<Guest33307> (Jayson Zanarias) - regaladys: cool!
<kidsodateless> O nga pala, Isama sa Roadmap ang " rise of Ubuntu Pinays" :)
<Greeneggsnospam> uy parang soiree
<Greeneggsnospam> :D
<regaladys> hehe soiree... :)
<kidsodateless> malapit yung Climbing Gym sa UP 
<kidsodateless> Yung mga studyante ng UP as may subject na wall climbing, at ang UP ay isa sa mga gumagamit ng Ubuntu sa kanilang Computer laboratory.
<kidsodateless>  Pwede natin silang ayaain na sumali sa LoCo at mag-contribute sa ubuntu in general.  sabi nga ni Gat. Joe Rizal "ang kabataan ang pag-asa ng bayan". hehe
<Guest33307> haha
<nhatz> wow! may subject silang Climbing?
<Guest33307> tama :)
<loell> lol, but good idea though.
<kidsodateless> nhatz, oo .. ang cool nga e
<kidsodateless> i made a wiki too for Ubuntu Climbing Day
<kidsodateless> kaya suportahan nyo, at i-aannounce ko to sa marketing-team and other LoCos
<kidsodateless> sana marami ang makapunta :)
<zakame> hi hi
<Samhain13> Yung magba-bike papuntang PowerUp, puwedeng excempted na sa akyatan? hehehe!
 * zakame reads backlog
<regaladys> cool may marketing team! ano pa ang ibang teams na pwedeng salihan?
<kidsodateless> yo zakame
<kidsodateless> samhain13, pwede din naman..  sali ka nalang sa group picture.. :D
<Samhain13> lol
<Guest33307> haha
<nhatz> hahaha... ano kaya pwedeng gawin subject dito samin...Eating nalang.. hahaha
<poufsouffle> hello po
<poufsouffle> hehe
<kidsodateless> nhatz, Craftsmanship mo ibahagi mo din hehe
<regaladys> nhatz, yung Ubuntu Hour daw kape kape... damihan na rin natin ng pagkain. :)
<kidsodateless> hi poufsouffle
<regaladys> hi poufsouffle
<nhatz> Props making.. hahaha
<kidsodateless> tama si regaladys,  dun nalang kayo bumawi haha
<nhatz> regaladys, dami agree jan.. hahaha
<loell> nhatz magandang idea
<kidsodateless> ito pala yung Ubuntu Climbing Day wiki page natin https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhilippineTeam/Projects/UbuntuClimbingDay
<regaladys> Masayang makipagkwentuhan sa iba't ibang Ubuntu users - sys ads, web developers, artists, users, students, kapag maraming kape at pagkaiiiiiiiiiin!
<kidsodateless> Climbing day will fall every Sat or Sun  :)
<kidsodateless> tama ka dyan regaladys  at madaming nakikinig sayo. haha
<nhatz> tomo!
<nhatz> Pwede rin Ubuntu Free Beer Day! hahaha
<Guest33307> haha
<regaladys> climbing ng sat or sun, ok yan, may dahilan umalis sa harap ng monitor. :)
<Guest33307> exercise narin :D
<kidsodateless> tama
<nhatz> yung mga oldies jan pwede mag Ubuntu Free Zumba Day! hahaha
<pinoyskull> nyahaha
<kidsodateless> LOL
<Guest33307> bwahaha
<kidsodateless> Any question about Climbing Day?
<p0nc3> tai chi day pwede din?
<nhatz> lapit lang UP lang.. hehehe
<Greeneggsnospam> have to go, ok kids have fun
<regaladys> kelan kaya this May?
<Guest33307> dates na lang, pero since Sat and Sun naman. Okay lang pala :)
<p0nc3> baka pwede lakarin na lang hanggang UP tapos di na sumama sa climb. (: 
<kidsodateless> p0nc3, nagtatachi ka?
<Guest33307> ewan ko lang yung iba baka may work ng Sat or Sun, other than that wala na ko question so far. :)
<kidsodateless> Bye Greeneggsnospam
<p0nc3> di, puro nuod lang ako ng tai chi. 
<p0nc3> salamat po sa pagupdate ng events, sana makasama ako (:
<regaladys> re climbing, how much do we have to prepare pala para sa facility? :)
<kidsodateless> P290 each ata, but then check ko kung makakakuha tayo ng discount, dahil isang groupo naman tayo
<Samhain13> kasama na sapatos sa 290?
<kidsodateless> oo
<creek23> @kidsodateless, kung ubuntu hour, sa centris naman minsan para Ubuntu Skate Day din :D
<creek23> kasama malaking kama sa 290? pang salo sa mga mapapatid ang tali :3
<kidsodateless> @creek23, pwede din hehe
<regaladys> centris, yan ba yung nasa qave?
<kidsodateless> Di naman mapapatid yung tali
<kidsodateless> :D
<kidsodateless> yup regaladys, dun yun.
<kidsodateless> Guys, kailangan din natin  pala natin ng Ubuntu Banner?
<kidsodateless> pwede ba tayong mag-ambagan nalang?
<regaladys> Yes to banner!
<regaladys> Horizontal banner we can hang on walls? 3x5 lang o yung mahahaba talaga?
<regaladys> Ok lang ako sa ambagan, 15-20php / sq foot yata ang tarp ngayon.
<Guest33307> ok lang din po ako :)
<kidsodateless> sige, ganito nalang sa bawat event itatanong ko nalang din kung sino may gusto mag-ambag :)
<kidsodateless> sa food sponsorship naman tayo
<kidsodateless> Any idea kung pano tayo makakakuha ng sponsor kahit biskwet man lang at juice.  hehe
<nhatz> meron ako..... kaso lang dapat may isang volunteer na hihiga. hahaha
<Guest33307> hihiga? 
<Guest33307> haha
<jmazaredo> sama ako climbing
<jmazaredo> ay up pala
<kidsodateless> nhatz, hihiga lang? :D
<jmazaredo> sama ako sa free beer
<nhatz> pipikit
<Guest33307> haha parang alam ko na yan ah
<jmazaredo> long hair ka parin nhatz
<kidsodateless> well, yung food sponsorship naman ay para sa Release Party sana.
<creek23> RE banner, pwede ring vertical na lang din, kailangan nga lang ng stand-stand pa :P
<nhatz> jmazaredo, gupit pogi na.. hahaha
<jmazaredo> last time nakita kita long hair sa orient 
<jmazaredo> nahiya ako lumapit sayo eh hehehe
<kidsodateless> yung sa Baner, kahit horizontal lang muna tsaka na yung stand-stand bago mag Linux Day
<regaladys> oks. may design na ba tayo?
<creek23> may official na ubuntu ph logo na, tama?
<kidsodateless> @Zakame, can we apply for reapproval on June or July? even we don't have report last year
<zakame> probably july, yeah
<zakame> the important thing for loco council is having a recent history of activities
<kidsodateless> regaladys, yung official ubuntu banner mismo ng 
<kidsodateless> creek23, meron we need ubuntu-ph banner din pala
<regaladys> aaaah. oks.
<kidsodateless> zakame, thanks
<regaladys> you have link of the banner?
<kidsodateless> basta yung bagong logo ng ubuntu yung ipapaprint natin
<kidsodateless> baka may gustong kayong idadag or imungkahi? :)
<zakame> kidsodateless: I'll check up on the banner/stand and tablecloth
<kidsodateless> @zakame: O i see, so we have banner din pala. Salamat
<kidsodateless> i have to go guys
<kidsodateless> ###endmeeting
<zakame> I recall we have a standing banner
<zakame> thanks
<kidsodateless> @zakame, copy
<kidsodateless> Maraming salamat sa lahat ng dumalo at nakiisa :)
<nhatz> (y)
<nhatz> yung Ubuntu Free Beer Day ha.. hahaha
<zakame> hehe
<zakame> I wonder who does microbrewing here
<zakame> btw there is a running log of the channel here: http://irclogs.zakame.net/ubuntu-ph/today
<zakame> as an alt in case ubuntu's own official logger is down
<regaladys> thanks zakame
<pinoyskull> (y)
<zakame> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/07/%23ubuntu-ph.html
<regaladys> Kitakits sa Climbing Day at iba pang activities!
<pinoyskull> tapos na meeting?
<axscode> [16:22] <@kidsodateless> i have to go guys [16:22] <@kidsodateless> ###endmeeting
<zakame> yeah kidsodateless left a while ago
<pinoyskull> cool
<Kaii__> just got back.. how r u guys :)
<Kaii__> ung sa climbing kelan start?
<Kaii__> anyone still here?
<Kaii__> keep intouch nlng ako sa group page :D
<Kaii__> di ko na kyu inabutan haha
<Kaii__> nsa office kci ako ng irc :D
<Kaii__> bye guyss :D
<Guest91643> indi ako umabot sa meeting :(
<gangnam> ;)
<poufsouffle> maganda gabi sa lahat :)
<Kaii_> tao po :3
<Kaii_> brb :d
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-08
<Samhain13> hola
<zakame> hi hi
<Kaii_> hello :D
<Kaii_> lunch mode :D
<Kaii_> may meeting pdin ba ngaun? :D haha
<c_f> tambay mo lang
<kidsodateless> Hi kaii_ wala naman :)
<kidsodateless> magandang tanghali sa inyo :D
<jsgotangco> hi
<Kaii_> hello kid :D
<Kaii_> lunch na kayoo guys
<atmark> yo
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-09
<zakame> hi hi
<atmark> sup
<Kaii_> lapit na uwian :D
<Kaii_> may tao pa b dyan? haha
<zakame> sure
<jmazaredo> zzzzzzzzzz
<atmark> -------
<atmark> sup yo
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-10
 * deathkane yawns.
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-11
 * deathkane yawns. (0.o)
#ubuntu-ph 2015-05-04
<abdames> exit
<abdames> .exit
<abdames> .quiit
#ubuntu-ph 2016-05-11
<zr0systm> user
<epal_> buhay pa toh? xD
<wet>   nope
<epal_> :D
<heellp> how do i disable meta key binding
<heellp> how do i disable meta key binding?
#ubuntu-ph 2016-05-14
<user_> hi
#ubuntu-ph 2017-05-11
<Guest67963> dcd
#ubuntu-ph 2019-05-11
<g123g> hello?
